# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  Demolition Sale in Willoughby by Nov 12

## donR

Demolitioning a Split Storey Fibro Asbestos Clad Residence with Attached Extension At Rear Of Residence and Asbestos Garage With Tin Roof. 
Lots of usable items like hpm power points, lots of working downlights, kitchen, bathroom fittings, oven, cooktop, doors, aluminium window frames and sliding door, small fujitsu airconditioner, hardwood skirting boards, etc.  
Please let me know if anyone is interested. Open to offers. Can email pics. 
Removal and pickup only before November 12.  
thanks 
don

----------

